# Low CRS, what's Next: Quebec?



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I already have an active profile in EE pool, however, it was not shortlisted due to low CRS (327), throughout the year. (I am a Software Engr. in Testing)

a) Is there any possibility of getting shortlisted next year (2016) with the same CRS?

b) I am planning to apply for CSQ (Quebec Immigration) during Jan selection intake process as I do not have any hope with EE 2016 with this much low CRS and I think Quebec is the only option left for me to enter in Canada.

Can anyone suggest if the approach is good? 

c) What are the chances of getting shortlisted for Quebec (CSQ) immigration and how much time it takes the entire process? I heard it takes more than 2 years.

As far as French is a concern, I can learn French(hopefully) to survive in Quebec.

Suggestions needed urgent basis.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I already have an active profile in EE pool, however, it was not shortlisted due to low CRS (327), throughout the year. (I am a Software Engr. in Testing)

a) Is there any possibility of getting shortlisted next year (2016) with the same CRS?

Slim to none, given that Express Entry is continuous intake... this means that the pool _does not_ reset itself on Friday (i.e. 01/01/16) but remains fluid from one year to the next, and in the year that Express Entry has been in operation, it's not gone below 450 and I wouldn't expect it to any time soon, if ever.


b) I am planning to apply for CSQ (Quebec Immigration) during Jan selection intake process as I do not have any hope with EE 2016 with this much low CRS and I think Quebec is the only option left for me to enter in Canada.

Can anyone suggest if the approach is good? 

How well can you speak French? Canada is a bilingual country, but French is the dominant language spoken in Quebec. You will likely need to prove your proficiency in French and this is the testing facility assigned to assess French language ability for the purposes of immigration to Canada, and this module is the one used by the Province of Quebec. I studied French at school from Year 8 to Year 11 and took a class at University and can speak passable French with my husband (who is trilingual in English, French, and German), although I am very, very rusty. I'd need to spend several weeks to a couple of months of speaking only French to my husband and do a comprehensive review in order to get an acceptable score on the French exam... my reading comprehension and vocabulary levels are stronger than my listening and speaking skills.


c) What are the chances of getting shortlisted for Quebec (CSQ) immigration and how much time it takes the entire process? I heard it takes more than 2 years.

You'd be best to consult the Province of Quebec's website for this information, as none of us here can give you _accurate_ information.


As far as French is a concern, I can learn French(hopefully) to survive in Quebec.

Unless you can go into a complete immersion program (i.e. nothing but learning and speaking French all day), you'll not likely learn enough fast enough to score well on all aspects of the TEF (if you cannot achieve a minimum score in all categories, you won't get any credit at all)... I know I'd need at least a month or two to become fluent enough again (and I have some experience in French)

Suggestions needed urgent basis.

I'd suggest to either improve your IELTS score (CIC _*does not*_ accept PTE English scores for the purposes of coming to Canada and the only non-IELTS exam is the Canadian English Language Proficiency Index Program exam, and _that_ exam is only available in Canada) or get a PNP from a province other than Quebec where you don't need to depend on your ability to speak French, or get a job offer from the Job Bank.

Thanks in Advance..

Good luck to you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sometimes people are so desperately trying to get into Canada (or whatever other country), but they forget to ask themselves if, once they are in, are going to be able to survive. And not only survive, but have a nice quality of living.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

*Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl for your valuable inputs.*

As you suggested, either I need to improve my IELTS score or get a PNP, I completely agree with you.
However, I still have some queries, please have a look at following points:

1) Improving IELTS score will also not help in my case as it will not add 100 pts. to my current CRS (327), even if it adds 100 pts., it will not be sufficient to qualify in EE.

2) Next option, getting a Job Offer from Canadian employer in order to get 600 pts. - 
I think getting a job in Canada from India, is again impossible task or very less possibility

3) So only option left is PNP from a Province -
I queried website of each Province and most of them required a valid job offer, except Quebec. Ontario does not ask for job offer but you should have 400 points (CRS), again same problem, low score.
I am not sure if next year, it continues with the same criteria for all provinces.:noidea:

As per my knowledge, only following 4 Provinces are suitable for Software Engrs (in terms of job opporyunities):
Ontario, Alberta, BC and Quebec

Kindly share your thoughts and suggest me a possible way to get into Canada.

Thank you.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I have no further advice to offer, as I have no more information about Software Engineer job opportunities in the provinces that you listed than you do, other than to say that unless you have some highly specialized skill that few people have, your chances of getting a job from outside of Canada are very very slim, as computer/IT related courses have been taught in Canadian high schools and universities since the late 1980s/early 1990s. Heck, I graduated from high school in 1990 and a number of my classmates went directly into Computer Science programs at university after we finished high school.

In regards to point #3 - if you're having problems _now_, then you'll still have the same problem on Friday (i.e. 2016).... as I said before, the benchmarks and criteria _do *not*_ automatically reset with the coming of the new year. If any change is to come, the provincial and federal governments will make the appropriate announcement(s) and until that happens, the provincial PNP and the federal Express Entry terms and conditions will remain as they are.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

DeepsIn said:


> a) Is there any possibility of getting shortlisted next year (2016) with the same CRS?


Considering the successful scores thus far, no.




> b) I am planning to apply for CSQ (Quebec Immigration) during Jan selection intake process as I do not have any hope with EE 2016 with this much low CRS and I think Quebec is the only option left for me to enter in Canada.



Why do you think Quebec is an option? And do you speak French?






> As far as French is a concern, I can learn French(hopefully) to survive in Quebec.


If you think that you can learn French quickly enough you are delusional.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone, 
I really appreciate your help.


----------

